# Crunching knee



## Tripster (3 Jan 2021)

My left knee crunches and crackles when I squat, climb stairs or balance and bend on one leg. It appears to be getting worse but as yet no pain even after 10k off road runs.
Anyone else suffered this and know course of action or is it nothing to bother about ?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jan 2021)

Yes. It turned out to be problems from poor posture, then running down to my vastus lateralis muscle.

Lunges with a resistance band attached to bannister at 90° to my forward facing body. Resistance band above knee strengthened it up.


----------



## Tripster (3 Jan 2021)

Thanks for that, a bit more positive as I was fearing the worst. still am If I’m honest


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> My left knee crunches and crackles when I squat, climb stairs or balance and bend on one leg. It appears to be getting worse but as yet no pain even after 10k off road runs.


get it scoped. 17 minutes. they're in, they're out


----------



## shep (3 Jan 2021)

Could be Cartilage damage, I had a tear yrs back which gave those symptoms. Unfortunately keyhole was required to sort that out, I also had a Total Knee Replacement end of 2019 due to an injury in 1990 which was the other one. I would try and get a referral to a knee consultant if you can and take it from there, might just need a bit of a clean out.


----------



## Tripster (3 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the replies. A GP call tomorrow then  I think I could manage without the push Irons but if I had to give up the Speed Triple then there would be tears 😥


----------



## PK99 (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> My left knee crunches and crackles when I squat, climb stairs or balance and bend on one leg. It appears to be getting worse but as yet no pain even after 10k off road runs.
> Anyone else suffered this and know course of action or is it nothing to bother about ?



D1 had exactly the same crunch/crackle no pain symptoms a year ago, then it suddenly gave out and she needed significant surgery to resolve the cartilage damage.

Get it looked at.


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> D1 had exactly the same crunch/crackle no pain symptoms a year ago, then it suddenly gave out and she needed significant surgery to resolve the cartilage damage.
> 
> Get it looked at.


 Many thanks, I was hoping would be nothing but new with my luck it would be more. Especially after just purchasing a new bike its about right for my luck !!! Secondhand unused Mason anyone 
Im guessing cycling & running best avoided till had it checked ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Many thanks, I was hoping would be nothing but new with my luck it would be more. Especially after just purchasing a new bike its about right for my luck !!! Secondhand unused Mason anyone
> Im guessing cycling & running best avoided till had it checked ?


Running is high impact on the knees, whereas cycling isn't. 
But take no advice from me as I'm not a doctor.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2021)

Glucosamine/Oily fish may help.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> get it scoped. 17 minutes. they're in, they're out


With a long wait probably in the UK without private healthcare (self pay)...and they won’t scope for early arthritis which it more than likely is.
if there’s no pain, see a physio for an assessment of muscle strength and balance and check that the knee cap is tracking properly

or if you do have private healthcare, get a referral to a specialist from your GP (depending on your provider, you may not need one) and have an MRI if required


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> With a long wait probably in the UK without private healthcare...and they won’t scope for early arthritis which it more than likely is.
> if there’s no pain, see a physio for an assessment of muscle strength and balance and check that the knee cap is tracking properly


Yeah February last year our healthcare at work was changed so no more knees, hips on the company. It’s become so audible that it began worrying me. Will try GP for a referral just to start the process and then the physio sounds good advice but all closed here at present. Definitely go as soon as they reopen.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Yeah February last year our healthcare at work was changed so no more knees, hips on the company. It’s become so audible that it began worrying me. Will try GP for a referral just to start the process and then the physio sounds good advice but all closed here at present. Definitely go as soon as they reopen.


Private physios should still be operating...you may have to start off with a virtual appointment, but you’ll certainly be seen face to face if needed. Take a look around websites, if small practices aren’t taking new patients, physio departments at private hospitals will be

I’ve been seeing physios for the last few months prior to ankle surgery and will be back there in a couple of weeks.

I’m also due to have the knee scoped once ive recovered enough from this (meniscus tear and a load of arthritis, with a knee that won’t bend or straighten fully)


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Private physios should still be operating...you may have to start off with a virtual appointment, but you’ll certainly be seen face to face if needed. Take a look around websites, if small practices aren’t taking new patients, physio departments at private hospitals will be
> 
> I’ve been seeing physios for the last few months prior to ankle surgery and will be back there in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I’m also due to have the knee scoped once ive recovered enough from this (meniscus tear and a load of arthritis, with a knee that won’t bend or straighten fully)


Ouch, I have nothing to complain about compared to you.... Local physio I use is closed but not tried any others so thats something I will do.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Many thanks, I was hoping would be nothing but new with my luck it would be more. Especially after just purchasing a new bike its about right for my luck !!! Secondhand unused Mason anyone
> Im guessing cycling & running best avoided till had it checked ?


A dodgy knee shouldn’t stop you from cycling.


----------



## shep (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Many thanks, I was hoping would be nothing but new with my luck it would be more. Especially after just purchasing a new bike its about right for my luck !!! Secondhand unused Mason anyone
> Im guessing cycling & running best avoided till had it checked ?


Cycling I always found to be quite kind, don't run but walking too far hurt for days later. I'm referring to the knee that's now been replaced by the way, maybe keep Cycling but lay off the running? If where you live is anything like here it's nigh on impossible to even see a Doc.


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

The physio (not a doc) attached to my quacks called back for a triage. He says its perfectly normal and without pain, swelling, locking, giving way then its nothing to be worried about and he felt reassured its just normal ageing. Keep actuve so long as no pain or swelling afterwards and unless it gets worse then dont worry  I did say it aches underneath after long hikes up hill but said its to be expected as you age .........


----------



## shep (4 Jan 2021)

Fingers crossed then Mucka.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

After your runs or long cycles, make sure you stretch properly - all of the leg muscles, including glutes and hip flexors and lower back. If it aches, ice it to control any minor inflammation 
I find Voltaren gel useful for sore areas (assuming you don't have contraindications)


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Could be Cartilage damage, I had a tear yrs back which gave those symptoms. Unfortunately keyhole was required to sort that out, I also had a Total Knee Replacement end of 2019 due to an injury in 1990 which was the other one. I would try and get a referral to a knee consultant if you can and take it from there, might just need a bit of a clean out.


How old were you when you got the TKR by the way?


----------



## sheddy (4 Jan 2021)

Always worth trying some simple daily exercises. Do em when washing up, cleaning teeth, on the throne etc.*

* But not at the same time.


----------



## PK99 (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Yeah February last year our healthcare at work was changed so no more knees, hips on the company. It’s become so audible that it began worrying me. Will try GP for a referral just to start the process and then the physio sounds good advice but all closed here at present. Definitely go as soon as they reopen.



I'd check that if I were you. Maybe Knee/Hip replacement is off the list but this sort of maintenance work or access to a physio may not be. No harm in checking.


----------



## shep (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> How old were you when you got the TKR by the way?


54, I had quite a bad motorcycle injury when I was 24 which badly damaged the knee joint. 

Understandably I've had to wait until a bit older for replacement, best thing ever happened. 

As long as you put the effort in at the outset and steer clear of infection the results are brilliant, I can walk for hours now and cycle as far as I want.

Fully recommend it.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> 54, I had quite a bad motorcycle injury when I was 24 which badly damaged the knee joint.
> 
> Understandably I've had to wait until a bit older for replacement, best thing ever happened.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my surgeon hopes I can get another 10 years from mine (I'm 48) but will have a better idea of how much worse it has got since the last scope 2 years ago when it's done again. Arthritis in all 3 compartments and diminishing amounts of meniscus providing cushioning


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> I'd check that if I were you. Maybe Knee/Hip replacement is off the list but this sort of maintenance work or access to a physio may not be. No harm in checking.


Insurance companies often won't pay for an exploratory scope without biomechanical issues (certainly BUPA won't), physio should be covered (sounds like MSK issues are specifically excluded from the OP's policy though?)


----------



## shep (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Thanks, my surgeon hopes I can get another 10 years from mine (I'm 48) but will have a better idea of how much worse it has got since the last scope 2 years ago when it's done again. Arthritis in all 3 compartments and diminishing amounts of meniscus providing cushioning


My advice for what it's worth, if finances allow (time off work) have it done as soon as you can because I lived with a knackered knee for 30yrs and it's like a new lease of life. I know routine operations are probably going to be on the back burner for a while but maybe a couple of yrs time push them, you won't regret it.

Straightened my leg out as well.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> My advice for what it's worth, if finances allow (time off work) have it done as soon as you can because I lived with a knackered knee for 30yrs and it's like a new lease of life. I know routine operations are probably going to be on the back burner for a while but maybe a couple of yrs time push them, you won't regret it.
> 
> Straightened my leg out as well.


I have private HC or I'd pay if needed  (I've had no NHS treatment on it to date) 
I am getting more knock kneed. I guess it's a discussion I'll have in the next few months. I'm functional at present (well was) so I will certainly try to wait 5 years if possible and I'm really not keen on the idea of all that metal 
Ankle will need to be tip top before I have anything major done to knee to optimise rehab (would want access to gym too)


----------



## Mines_a_pint (4 Jan 2021)

I had the same problem in 2015 after 40 years of running. On the way back from a long run knee suddenly gave out got home ice packed and rested for a couple of weeks, went out again it didn’t feel right so gave up running and got into cycling. Not had a problem with cycling and that includes regular rides of over 80 miles.
The only problem I’ve had was when I did a bit of dancing after a few beers but apart fro that it’s been ok 🤞


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

every knee is different & obviously we were all just guessing, sometimes based on our own experiences. freaking insurance companies, once they see what we need, they exclude the coverage. can't imagine the business I'm in making a living doing that. "oh is that what you want? no we don't do that anymore, but you still have to pay us"


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> every knee is different & obviously we were all just guessing, sometimes based on our own experiences. freaking insurance companies, once they see what we need, they exclude the coverage. can't imagine the business I'm in making a living doing that. "oh is that what you want? no we don't do that anymore, but you still have to pay us"


Presumably the OPs company chose a cheaper policy with those exclusions?


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> every knee is different & obviously we were all just guessing, sometimes based on our own experiences. freaking insurance companies, once they see what we need, they exclude the coverage. can't imagine the business I'm in making a living doing that. "oh is that what you want? no we don't do that anymore, but you still have to pay us"


Yeah when the company I am with was GE we where well looked after, then it made the mistake of buying a failing crap hole company and now we have lost all benefits


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Presumably the OPs company chose a cheaper policy with those exclusions?


Had finally salary pensions and full healthcare Vickster but the above meant drastic cuts and reductions in everything. We lost out big time. When my boss was U.S I had a great job..... now it’s murghhh


----------



## shep (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I have private HC or I'd pay if needed  (I've had no NHS treatment on it to date)
> I am getting more knock kneed. I guess it's a discussion I'll have in the next few months. I'm functional at present (well was) so I will certainly try to wait 5 years if possible and I'm really not keen on the idea of all that metal
> Ankle will need to be tip top before I have anything major done to knee to optimise rehab (would want access to gym too)


Definitely wait for your Ankle to get better, especially if the other leg as you'll be relying on it more, don't worry about having a bit of metal in your leg you'll never notice.

The scar is a reasonable size which I understand Ladies may not be too keen on but didn't bother me as that knee had already been opened up years before.

Knee cap 'clicks' a little as they remove the back and stick a bit of plastic on it to enable it to slide on the new metal bit, excuse my lack of correct terminology, but other than that it's a breeze.

Knock knee'd, most I see become 'Bow legged', as did I.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Presumably the OPs company chose a cheaper policy with those exclusions?


dunno, but it brings back memories of free fertility treatments, long gone now. not sure you can get that w/ any insurance plan, now. Wifey & I were very lucky in that regard ('94 & '95). altho, as many do, we gave up the treatments, looked into adoption & we scored naturally, not once but twice, in back-to-back years. lot's of theories why that happens, but giving up my night job & actually seeing Wifey didn't hurt none! ;-)


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

Chap I worked with for years retired a couple of years ago. Prior to going he conveniently  used the company healthcare to have a knee replacement which was battered and injured from years of football. He was 62 at the time of op. He left it years to have it operated on. 12 months after the op his opposite knee began failing. Surgeon said he had spent years with the right leg compensating for the damaged left leg that now it was wrecked too. £15,000 for op private so he is left in retirement with another knackered knee.
Killer was he had suffered heart issues some years ago so couldn’t have anaesthetic and be knocked out. He was awake throughout listening to iPod but could smell the burning flesh as they cauterise. We had a great relationship and his suffering humoured me much


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Surgeon said he had spent years with the right leg compensating for the damaged left leg that now it was wrecked too. £15,000 for op private so he is left in retirement with another knackered knee.
> Killer was he had suffered heart issues some years ago so couldn’t have anaesthetic and be knocked out. He was awake throughout listening to iPod but could smell the burning flesh as they cauterise. We had a great relationship and his suffering humoured me much


----------



## Tripster (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


>


Oh the guy tortured me as we travelled the world working. We had loads of fun. But we used dark humour to get us through some bad times. A freak storm smashed patio furniture through my hotel windows one night and sea water flooded the room. I jumped out of bed and began trying to rescue my belongings and saving them from sea water. The hotel/ B and B was not manned at night so I slept in a damp bed, cold, with no lighting working as the wind howled through the broken patio doors. Do you think he had any sympathy come breakfast ? All day at work he reminded me of looking forward to a warm shower, a dry bed and the heater on full in his UPSTAIRS room. I slept in that room for 4 nights as the town was out of season and closed and nothing within a 2 hour drive had rooms. On day 4 the owner said I should really move into the spare rooms on second floor....you have spare rooms?.....yes but your colleague said you wouldn’t pay extra for deluxe and besides you always sleep with window open. 4 days, 4 days I suffered and they got the owner in on the joke too !


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Chap I worked with for years retired a couple of years ago. Prior to going he conveniently  used the company healthcare to have a knee replacement which was battered and injured from years of football. He was 62 at the time of op. He left it years to have it operated on. 12 months after the op his opposite knee began failing. Surgeon said he had spent years with the right leg compensating for the damaged left leg that now it was wrecked too. £15,000 for op private so he is left in retirement with another knackered knee.
> Killer was he had suffered heart issues some years ago so couldn’t have anaesthetic and be knocked out. He was awake throughout listening to iPod but could smell the burning flesh as they cauterise. We had a great relationship and his suffering humoured me much


When I had my Knee op (torn Cartilage) they couldn't give me a general anaesthetic as though I'd followed all the advice given as per the letter nobody had mentioned I had to avoid Alcohol for 48hrs prior to that, naturally I was a bit peeved about this but they did the op under epidural and I never felt a thing, I was chatting with the Surgeon as he did it, turns out he was a Triathlete so we were talking bikes.


----------



## stephec (10 Jan 2021)

I had the same thing with my right knee, I lost nearly four months of running last year with knee pain.

I had virtual appointments with Salford University's sports science department who sorted me out with some strengthening and stretching exercises, funny thing was that I didn't notice any of the crunching and grinding until I was almost right again.

One day I just heard it out of the blue when I stood up from putting my trainers on, and even though there was no pain it still didn't sound very nice. The lecturer who'd been looking after me said it was more than likely to be things out of alignment which caused the original pain, and that over time they should all settle down.

I've built the running up very slowly, from starting in October I'm still only up to 4.5 steady miles at the moment, but so far pain free, and another thing I've done is to keep up with the physio work as well.


----------



## Tripster (10 Jan 2021)

stephec said:


> I had the same thing with my right knee, I lost nearly four months of running last year with knee pain.
> 
> I had virtual appointments with Salford University's sports science department who sorted me out with some strengthening and stretching exercises, funny thing was that I didn't notice any of the crunching and grinding until I was almost right again.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what type of exercises you where given/follow? Sounds similar to me but as yet I have no pain


----------



## stephec (10 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Can I ask what type of exercises you where given/follow? Sounds similar to me but as yet I have no pain


The strength ones were - 

Squats
Lunges
Glute lifts/bridges

The stretches are a bit difficult to describe, but a search for runner's stretches should bring some results, if you remind me tomorrow I'll have a look for some.


----------



## Notafettler (10 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> I also had a Total Knee Replacement end of 2019 due to an injury


And how was it after. IE could you for instance go running?
They say rugby is not possible but i think they are lieing. If you can run you should be able to play.


----------



## shep (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> And how was it after. IE could you for instance go running?
> They say rugby is not possible but i think they are lieing. If you can run you should be able to play.


Running not really advised and I didn't run anyway but Cycling is fine as is walking.

All the previous pain completely gone, bend almost full range although I can't 'sit back' on my heels but that's an accepted thing apparently.

All in all I would highly recommend the procedure if you can.

Ref Rugby, some of the Ligaments are removed during the process so I would be very wary of taking a hit on the joint afterwards.

My lad had a full ACL reconstruction after a bad tackle and was never the same again so I'm aware how much hammer you lads can get.


----------



## Notafettler (11 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Running not really advised and I didn't run anyway but Cycling is fine as is walking.
> 
> All the previous pain completely gone, bend almost full range although I can't 'sit back' on my heels but that's an accepted thing apparently.
> 
> ...


The original injury was a torn and ruptured ligaments. Took them 10 years to get round to it. Ten years of running in a straight line and not going very far. They keep telling me to hang on as cycling is so good for the muscles round the joint. The knee is starting to hurt when cycling. When I look down my left knee is about 6 inches from the top tube but the right is so close it occasionally brushes the top tube. Last specialist said if the pain gets to much ask to see me and I will sort it. I can still get in 3-4 miles of walking using naproxen. Pity I can't remember the specialist's name.


----------



## shep (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> The original injury was a torn and ruptured ligaments. Took them 10 years to get round to it. Ten years of running in a straight line and not going very far. They keep telling me to hang on as cycling is so good for the muscles round the joint. The knee is starting to hurt when cycling. When I look down my left knee is about 6 inches from the top tube but the right is so close it occasionally brushes the top tube. Last specialist said if the pain gets to much ask to see me and I will sort it. I can still get in 3-4 miles of walking using naproxen. Pity I can't remember the specialist's name.


My leg bowed out a fair bit, my original injury was from a Motorcycle accident over 30yrs ago.

Pain free and pretty straight now so well worth it, how old are you if you don't mind me asking, I was 54 when I had mine.


----------



## vickster (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> The original injury was a torn and ruptured ligaments. Took them 10 years to get round to it. Ten years of running in a straight line and not going very far. They keep telling me to hang on as cycling is so good for the muscles round the joint. The knee is starting to hurt when cycling. When I look down my left knee is about 6 inches from the top tube but the right is so close it occasionally brushes the top tube. Last specialist said if the pain gets to much ask to see me and I will sort it. I can still get in 3-4 miles of walking using naproxen. Pity I can't remember the specialist's name.


Your GP will know who you saw (you may have also received a copy of the clinic letter). Just phone and ask


----------



## Notafettler (11 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Your GP will know who you saw (you may have also received a copy of the clinic letter). Just phone and ask


I will try that in a few weeks. Surgery text me today saying they were very very very very busy and to desist from ringing unless you really really really really have to!


----------



## Notafettler (11 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> My leg bowed out a fair bit, my original injury was from a Motorcycle accident over 30yrs ago.
> 
> Pain free and pretty straight now so well worth it, how old are you if you don't mind me asking, I was 54 when I had mine.


64 years young!


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2021)

Other than an ITB program 12 years ago I've been pretty lucky with my knees although there could be a minor crunch/click. Since I had a bike fit which looks at my cleats they're silent, then again it could be that my mileage is way down 🤔


----------



## vickster (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> I will try that in a few weeks. Surgery text me today saying they were very very very very busy and to desist from ringing unless you really really really really have to!


My surgery line gives the option to talk to the practice admin rather than reception. Admin would be the ones to access your records and give you name / organise the referral presumably

You’ll have a long wait for a knee replacement now with Covid, unless prepared to go private (and even then). If you think you (k)need it  as you can’t function/manage the pain, get on the waiting list ASAP


----------



## shep (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> I will try that in a few weeks. Surgery text me today saying they were very very very very busy and to desist from ringing unless you really really really really have to!



I paid private for my initial consultation which ensures you get the consultant you want then the rest on the NHS, took 5 mths from seeing the GP for the referral to being on the table. 

Covid will obviously change time scales.


----------



## Tripster (26 Feb 2021)

Diagnoses is my outside quad is stronger than my inner quad ,VOM it’s called the muscle, resulting in when I squat down or run the kneecap is not running in the central groove on my fibula and causes the grating sound. Taped my knee cap up to pull it more to inside and all noise virtually gone. 
Exercises to strength and possibly shoe insole as my feet are flattish so that puts the kneecap under tension on the inner muscle so it’s difficult to pull it over ( something like that anyway)
All in all pleased it’s nothing serious and free to cycle. Told to drop the long runs up hills in lakes though


----------



## PK99 (26 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Diagnoses is my outside quad is stronger than my inner quad ,VOM it’s called the muscle, resulting in when I squat down or run the kneecap is not running in the central groove on my fibula and causes the grating sound. Taped my knee cap up to pull it more to inside and all noise virtually gone.
> Exercises to strength and possibly shoe insole as my feet are flattish so that puts the kneecap under tension on the inner muscle so it’s difficult to pull it over ( something like that anyway)
> All in all pleased it’s nothing serious and free to cycle. Told to drop the long runs up hills in lakes though




Interesting. During my ACL rehab, I went through a period of excruciating knee cap area pain. Hobbled in to see the (private sports) physio using a walking stick and hardly able to bend my knee, he prodded and poke a bit and diagnosed a mistracking kneecap tendon, "... not in the grove ". He put a bit of physio tape vertically on on side of the knee, attached a piece horizontally, pulled it and the skin a few cm the the left and I walked out pain free walking stick tucked under my arm. Magic!


----------



## Electric_Andy (26 Feb 2021)

I've had this too; it has got worse in the last year. So much so that when my knee cracks sometimes, my partner heard it from quite far away. Maybe coincidence but it got worse after I knelt down and felt a shooting pain up the side of my knee. The pain subsided but the cracking got worse. I now can't kneel down at all, else I get the shooting pain again. I will try and see a Dr but at the moment can't see it happening for another few months at least.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I've had this too; it has got worse in the last year. So much so that when my knee cracks sometimes, my partner heard it from quite far away. Maybe coincidence but it got worse after I knelt down and felt a shooting pain up the side of my knee. The pain subsided but the cracking got worse. I now can't kneel down at all, else I get the shooting pain again. I will try and see a Dr but at the moment can't see it happening for another few months at least.


Drs are seeing people as are private physios (or NHS ones remotely), just make an appointment 
Given what you’ve said about how it came about, it could be a meniscus tear


----------



## Tripster (26 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> Interesting. During my ACL rehab, I went through a period of excruciating knee cap area pain. Hobbled in to see the (private sports) physio using a walking stick and hardly able to bend my knee, he prodded and poke a bit and diagnosed a mistracking kneecap tendon, "... not in the grove ". He put a bit of physio tape vertically on on side of the knee, attached a piece horizontally, pulled it and the skin a few cm the the left and I walked out pain free walking stick tucked under my arm. Magic!


Yip, I am sat here now with tape on they used.... got exercises and leg weights to do


----------



## simongt (26 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> My left knee crunches and crackles


So does my right knee. But that was part of the leg that had a broken femur three years ago after getting rear ended by a car. Just spoken to my GP after recent x-rays were taken and I have the onset of arthritis in the knee and hip joints. Okay, I'm 67 and led a physically active life jobwise and cycle on an almost daily basis, but it's up to the expert with my solocitor to decide whether it's related to the 'primary event'.


----------

